# BettaBoy11's Journal



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I tried to come up with some clever name for this journal. Nope! BettaBoy11's Journal it is!
So... Where to start? I have one male betta named Pi! He's a grumpy marble Super Delta male betta. He likes bloodworms and pellets but hates brine shrimp.
As of March 2016, I've had him for about 10 months. He lives in a Topfin 3.5 gallon tank, that is currently overrun with algae.
I also have a 5 gallon Fluval Chi! It's empty... For now... But we all know what that means...
I'm terrible at keeping up with stuff like this (I've tried and failed many journals before) but hopefully I'll keep this up! 

Enjoy!

Here is a picture of Pi in his cup when I first got him.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

ACK! The pic is sideways!
Anyway, here is a picture of him now! (Actually it is an older picture but he hasn't changed much.) Yup! That's the same fish!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Great! I look forward to reading more. Ah, I wasn't creative with my journal name either. It's inside that counts. 

Pi is precious.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pi is pretty good at building bubble nests. He built one yesterday, but it was quickly destroyed by the filter.

I attached a picture of his tank! Yes, I know it is about time the igloo and the tinsel come down, but hey, outside here is still covered with snow. Pllleeeeaaaaasssseeee come SPRING!!!

EDIT: It's sideways AGAIN!!! :-(


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

And PiPi himself. You can see the remains of his bubble nest.
Pi thinks he's so manly and all, BUT he's not too manly for dance parties. I shake the pellet containers like maracas, and he dances like crazy. After, of course, he gets fed.
LOL! In the similar threads section at the bottom of this thread, they are all my failed journal attempts. Oops!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Not much has happened in the world of Pi lately. His tank is filled up with algea. I'm tempted to do a 100% water change.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Water change today for Pi. He's fine but I think all the algae in his tank is starving the Marimo moss ball. I took it out and put it in a cup, and I'l hope the cup doesn't get algae like his tank does.
I also took the tinsel down from the outside of his tank. Pi is just sitting under a leaf looking at the place where the tinsel was suspiciously.


----------



## Flashyfins (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow beautiful fish!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Flashyfins said:


> Wow beautiful fish!!


Thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got Pi an Anubius yesterday. He LOVES it. Every time I look he is sitting on or near it! Pictures coming soon...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I finally got a good picture of Pi on his Anubius.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Nice picture ! You can see his colouring so well.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Quick update! Pi built a mini-bubble nest under an anubius leaf to show his love for that plant!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice fish,



> I got Pi an Anubius yesterday.


They do love Anubius.

This is my other tank.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=680929


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll be doing a water change for Pi today... He's not going to be happy that I will probably destroy his bubble nest...


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Try to save the nest by scooping it up with a cereal bowl or cup! Some will pop, but he will be happier if there are even a few bubbles left rather than nothing.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's on his Anubius leaf/thermometer so unfortunately that would be almost impossible.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

If you plunge the leaves underneath the water the nest should float free.




There's gotta be a way! Save the nest! 


....I get a little.obsessive.....


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Water change-check!
There wasn't much left of his bubble nest before I did the change so I destroyed it...

The picture is of the 5 gallon tank that is currently housing frogbit, as it didn't do very well in the 10 gallon tank it was in before... So I moved it to a new tank, wth lots of natural light, and I'll hope it recovers. The water filling it is the dirty water from the water changes, so that's why the tank is so ugly looking.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Another pic:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Frogbit update: Not looking any worse, but still looks pretty bad.
Pi update: He's happily (as happy as he can be) enjoying his hornwort and Anubius...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Giant Bubble Nest*

Look what Pi built!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Look what Pi built!!!!


Good job, Pi! Bubble ALL the leaves!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> Good job, Pi! Bubble ALL the leaves!


And around the filter too...


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> And around the filter too...


LOL, you never know when a female betta may "fall in" the tank. One must be prepared.




....hey, it could happen.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Ha!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> LOL, you never know when a female betta may "fall in" the tank. One must be prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::-D:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, I got fed up with all the algea in Pi's tank and did an 100% today. I also got new silk plants cheap from our closing PetCulture store.
I'll see if I know how to post pictures on the new updated site.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess I can't post pictures on the mobile sight. *sigh*
Anyway, I'm on the full site now. Here is the picture:

Pi is SUCH a lazy fish. He just sat on his leaf all morning. He is still eating and looks fine so I'm pretty sure he's healthy. Just so lazy... Chubby too... He needs a workout.

By the way, all of the frogbit plant is dead now.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He needs a workout, LOL. Twinkie use to love playing in his airstone bubbles. Pi's tank looks really nice. Good cleaning job.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I do have an extra airstone...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

"Let's play dead and give my owner a heart attack!"-Pi

EDIT: Oops! The picture is sideway. He's stuck to the filter upside down. Silly boy.


----------

